# New labs- I am kind of confused....



## jennabridgers (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks. Happy Friday!

Just got new labs done. Stopped meds (65mg Naturthroid) 3 weeks ago, so these are unmedicated levels.

TSH 1.930 range 0.450-4.500

FT3 2.9 range 2.0-4.4

FT4 1.19 range 0.82-1.77

TPO 7 range 0-34

Anti Ab <1.0 range 0.0-0.9

Questions:

1. Am I correct that based on these labs and symptoms, I am HYPO, and do not have Hashimoto's??

2. How has my TSH gone up without meds the last 3 weeks?? It was .731 a month ago when on 65mg. Or is going up not good??

3. What should I ask for in terms of meds from Dr. when I visit next week? She is open to working with me to get my meds right.

*** Very childishly, I stopped meds because I was pissed that I was still having symptoms and gaining weight- trashed them! But symptoms are now worse, so obviously even the low dose was helping some.

Thanks for your help, friends!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 1. Am I correct that based on these labs and symptoms, I am HYPO, and do not have Hashimoto's??* Your labs show you as hypo - with antibodies that would not support a hashimotos DX. Have you only had TPO tested 1X?*
> 
> 2. How has my TSH gone up without meds the last 3 weeks?? It was .731 a month ago when on 65mg. Or is going up not good?? *NOT GOOD - you are hypo and TSH is screaming " get me some replacement med's"*
> 
> 3. What should I ask for in terms of meds from Dr. when I visit next week? She is open to working with me to get my meds right. *Ask her NOT to fire you as a non compliant patient.*


*With 6 weeks off med's and the labs you posted - it is impossible to guide you.*



> *** Very childishly, I stopped meds because I was pissed that I was still having symptoms and gaining weight- trashed them! But symptoms are now worse, so obviously even the low dose was helping some. *You need to grow up and take your medications if you want to feel better*


This is from your signature...



> Lab results:
> 
> TSH: 0.731 Range: 0.450-4.500
> 
> ...


I think I answered this in another post.

You need to insist your doctor run T-4 and FT-3 in order to properly dial in replacement medications. These labs will not help.


----------

